
Poor Americans Face Hurdles in Getting Promised Pandemic Internet Discounts - aspenmayer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/20/technology/coronavirus-broadband-discounts.html
======
aspenmayer
Original title lacked context. It was:

Poor Americans Face Hurdles in Getting Promised Internet

